# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour Dinh Thầy Thím - Núi Tà Cú - Hải đăng Kê Gà

## sale.datlanhresort

TOUR THAM QUAN DINH THẦY THÍM – NÚI TÀ CÚ - HẢI ĐĂNG KÊ GÀ

Giá trọn gói: 365.000đ/khách (Giá áp dụng cho đoàn từ 10 khách trở lên)
Giá tour bao gồm: hướng dẫn, xe vận chuyển, nước uống, ăn trưa, chi phí tham quan
Chương trình tour: 
8h00: Khởi hành đi Dinh Thầy Thím. Đây là một điểm du lịch được Bộ Văn hóa thông tin công nhận là di tích lịch sử cấp Quốc gia năm 1997.
9h00: Tạm biệt Dinh. Xe đưa đoàn chinh phục núi Tà Cú.
9h40: Đến chân núi Tà Cú, quý khách sẽ được đón bằng xe điện và chinh phục ngọn núi bằng cáp treo. Từ trên cao, quý khách có thể nhìn thấy biển Lagi, những đồng lúa và vườn thanh long thẳng hàng, xanh rì.
10h20: Lên đỉnh núi, quý khách tự do chiêm bái tượng Phật Thích Ca nhập niết bàn, Chùa Linh Sơn Trường Thọ, ba pho tượng Phật Di Đà, Quan Thế Âm và Phật Thế Chí…, tận hưởng cảm giác mát lạnh của dòng nước chảy ra từ đá núi.
11h30: Ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng Thiên Thai
12h30: Quý khách xuống núi bằng cáp treo.
13h00: Tạm biệt núi Tà Cú. Đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành tham quan Mũi Kê Gà.
14h00: Đến Mũi Kê Gà, quý khách sẽ chinh phục ngọn hải đăng cổ và cao nhất Việt Nam cách bờ biển 500m bằng thuyền, thúng hoặc cano.
16h00: Tạm biệt ngọn hải đăng. Khởi hành về Đất Lành resort. Trên đường về, xe mua đoàn mua sắm tại vựa thanh long (hoặc cơ sở nước mắm) – đặc sản không thể bỏ qua của vùng quê Bình Thuận – và mua quà về cho người thân.
17h00: Về đến Đất lành resort. Kết thúc hành trình

Ai có nhu cầu, liên hệ em nhé!
 *******************************
Nguyễn Thị Thanh Hồng
Sales - Đất Lành resort
Lý Thái Tổ - Tân Tiến - lagi- Bình Thuận
Cel: 01656216522
Y/M: thienthankiao
Web: Đất L
**********************************

HÃY ĐẾN VỚI ĐẤT LÀNH RESORT - NƠI TẬN HƯỞNG NHỮNG GIÂY PHÚT YÊN LÀNH!

----------

